# A little beach trip...



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

I went to Gearheart and Astoria today and had some fun as you can see by the photos.
























Yes indeed there's a phone booth on the dock.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i guess donuts in the sand are a lot less forgiving about leaving your windows down that doing them in the snow. looks like you had fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

I would say so it came in through the sunroof after I closed the windows on the first donut. It was fun though there was a whole family standing next to there Toyota Pickup watching.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6ninja)*

haha that looks awesome! yeah better make sure the windows/sunroof are closed though.
i wouldn't dare do that in my car with my setup, but i think that would be fun.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

that looks like fun


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: A little beach trip... (vr6ninja)*

Wow, your car is very "two-tone"... and not in a good way...
But hey, looks like you have fun with it!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: A little beach trip... (Obelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Obelix* »_Wow, your car is very "two-tone"... and not in a good way...
But hey, looks like you have fun with it!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that _has_ to be the camera/angle/lighting.... i can't imagine the car would be that obviously off?
anyway vr6ninja - you going to be at Pacific Waterland? i'll be down there, contemplating whether to show my car or not.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: A little beach trip... (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

For some reason it did stand out more in that photo, now that my manager at work saw it he now notices it on the car. So it's enough to point out the problem for those who didn't notice before, I noticed it one day as I turned back to make sure it was locked, it happened to be at the right angle with the morning sun.

_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
anyway vr6ninja - you going to be at Pacific Waterland? i'll be down there, contemplating whether to show my car or not.

I'm not quite sure I hadn't thought about it, I've been so busy with the kitchen and garage I've kinda fallen behind on the forums. I'll let ya know if I do decide to go now that I'm aware of it.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: A little beach trip... (vr6ninja)*

well considering its just down the road from you, and lasts all day long, it would be pretty hard for you to completely miss it!


----------

